

Show HN: I'm building an AR/VR glove (inertial tracking, no cameras) - mburkon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxeAgxs409A

======
staunch
Very interesting. I want to have Wizard battles with VR gloves. The Quake
(Live) lightning gun works.

------
billconan
this is super cool! but how do you track the position of the hand (like how
far it is from the screen?).

~~~
mburkon
i don't yet, but it can be done. actually, i have slightly different plans
with all this and for that it may not be necessary

